# MF 1840 or NH bc5070



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I know this has been discussed before but having a hard time with it. Should I get a new Massey 1840 or NH bc5070 hayliner? Love my Massey 1837 but there is not a Massey dealer in my area that will run a service truck. NH will 7 days a week. Just worried about consistent bales with the bc5070, and not being able to manover like the 1840. Will be putting a bandit behind this new baler, and keeping my 1837 as a back up.


----------



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

I run a 5070 in front of a bandit. Quite the learning curve that's for sure! Not familiar with inlines but they do make some nice looking bales. I went from a 311 to a 5070. Totally different beast. Took me all summer to get it dialed in but now it makes beautiful bales.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

To me, a baler tech is a baler tech. They are all very similar in function. I have had the green tech work on red balers and the red tech work on green tractors.
Buying a new baler I wouldn't worry much about the service end of it after initial setup. That is just me though. It also depends on what you are willing to work on yourself.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Nate926 said:


> I know this has been discussed before but having a hard time with it. Should I get a new Massey 1840 or NH bc5070 hayliner? Love my Massey 1837 but there is not a Massey dealer in my area that will run a service truck. NH will 7 days a week. Just worried about consistent bales with the bc5070, and not being able to manover like the 1840. Will be putting a bandit behind this new baler, and keeping my 1837 as a back up.


What Lostin55 said + an inline has fewer moving parts (25% less) so less chances of breakage I'm not familiar with the 5070 but the bales of the 1840 are hard to beat


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I've got a BC 5070 with about 11,000 bales on it since mid season last year. I run a Parrish Accumulator behind it and I am very pleased. No experience with a Massey or Bandit.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

1840 with the Bandit, great combo.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I've had both a 5070 and now an 1840. Once you get over the cut side being in the wrong place the 1840 is the way to go. I do not pull my baron behind it but it does a better job of making consistent bales than my 5070 ever thought about doing.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! I am leaning toward the 1840. I wish the 348 was comparable to with the 1840 or 5070. Sure would like to have a green baler behind my green tractor, but from what I've read it just isn't. Sad Deere can't help us small bale guys out with some updates on the 348! I hope in the next 5 years to be able to move over to a big baler but with my ground id have to put a articulated tractor in front on it lol!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Every 348 I've ever seen or run is comparable to the 5070 or the 1840, it may not come out in top but it's a very good machine....I would run one any day, and the paint is much prettier


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a 5070 hayliner with my bandit and have also operated a bandit with an 1837 as well. As far as maneuverability I don't see a big difference between the two.....I think the 1837 might have been a little more maneuverable since it isn't as long as the 5070 but keep in mind the 1840 is longer than the 1837. With a 5070 you can turn very sharp to the right.....sharper than an inline but the left hand turns are not as sharp.

Bale consistency is going to be a little better with the inline across all conditions in my opinion. With a well formed consistent windrow and proper ground speed the 5070 can make pretty consistent bales but in conditions less than ideal the bales tend to vary some in length. Never had much of a problem with banana shaped bales that people talk about with NH balers.

I might be going to an 1840 this year simply because I have some equipment I'm having trouble selling and have found a dealer willing to give me a good trade and the only line of equipment they carry that has equipment I could make use of is MF. Figured I would be able to trade for a 1840 to get rid of the equipment I have and then sell my 5070. If it wasn't for this I would likely keep my 5070 until it wore out or started giving trouble. If your wanting a 5070 mine only has 30k bales.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

My 1837 puts out consistent bales no matter if it's a thin windrow, thick windrow, thick on one side, wide or tall ect. So I a 1840 for me thanks Farmercline, and everyone else!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I wouldn't count out the 348 - it is a high capacity baler, 93 strokes per minute, same as the BC5970. However, the BC5070 and the 575 New Holland balers are are legendary for high capacity and from what I gather, will out bale a 348.

The question I have though is what does "out bale" really mean? If it's shear volume - OK. If it's more volume and less control of the bale shape and length - bale length varies with the thickness of the bale flake. If you're cramming hay and making 5ish inch flakes, then if your windrows are not consistent, your bale length could vary. Maybe that doesn't matter with a bale bandit.

The other question for the bale bandit - is there a limit on how fast it can receive a bale. If the bottle neck is the bandit, then it doesn't matter if the baler can make 200 strokes per minute vs the 348's 93 strokes per minute. Our horse customers like small flakes, 2 or 3 inches. That is the capacity bottle neck, not the equipment. IMHO the BC5070 offers no advantage. The 1837 and 1840 at 100 strokes per minute would be faster, but just a bit.

One of the things I like about my 348 is you've really got several model balers rolled onto one. Slow the rpms to 80 strokes per minute and you've got a 338 and take it down to 65 strokes per minute and you've got a 24t. The point is - if you are in really thin hay or picking up reminants on a hay field, you can keep the ground speed, slow the rpms and pound out bricks.

As far as baler service persons, my experience has been they are not much help. Got a round baler, different story. Aside from warranty work, it's nice to buy locally, but many times I'm thankful the warranty expires so I can do whatever is needed to get a piece of equipment going inspite of the warranty.

Just wondering if there are issues or limits with your 1837 and the bale bandit? Same strokes per minute as the 1840.

I don't think you can go wrong with the New Holland BC5070, I think that since you have an inline baler and know the in/outs of them, it's almost a no brainier to get the 1840.

However, if you like green and you have a local dealer that you can count on - maybe the Deere 348 is the answer. Certainly no one in the industry is going to get you replacement parts quicker than JD.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> Certainly no one in the industry is going to get you replacement parts quicker than JD.
> 
> Good luck,
> Bill


That is not the case. At least in our area all the mfg's including JD use the same overnight carrier. Our parts are delivered at 5:30AM. It is more a dealer thing than a mfg's as to when the parts come in. To put it mildly, some dealer parts personnel are just plain lazy.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

mike10 said:


> That is not the case. At least in our area all the mfg's including JD use the same overnight carrier. Our parts are delivered at 5:30AM. It is more a dealer thing than a mfg's as to when the parts come in. To put it mildly, some dealer parts personnel are just plain lazy.


Widen your search. There are many things to knock JD for and I get it, but it is a fact that their machine down program is second to none in timely parts availability and delivery.

Let's agree to disagree on this one.

Bill


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No one else can hold a candle to JD for parts availability, no one.....here.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Boy, it seems i stirred a hornets nest. There is no doubt that JD has an excellent parts network, but eveidently you have not been following what the other mfgs have been doing, yes to catch up.

All areas are different. In our area the JD mega dealer has a bad reputation for not having parts in stock and relying on JDs excellent system for delivery the next day at an additional cost to the customer. I do not think that is something to brag about.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> "I wouldn't count out the 348 - it is a high capacity baler, 93 strokes per minute, same as the BC5970. However, the BC5070 and the 575 New Holland balers are are legendary for high capacity and from what I gather, will out bale a 348."
> 
> All of these are excellent balers, it comes down to what your needs are, aside from the shape of the bale the inline has less leaf-loss, I'd bale with all of them, but my preference is the 1840 for reasons previously stated.
> 
> I had an old Cockshutt with a tongue weight to choke an elephant, it was slow but it made an excellent bale, something my JD 14T couldn't even come close. I'm not married to any colour and judge each piece on its own merits. Breakage comes into play, but not at the forefront, as if used properly machinery shouldn't break as often as I read, that is due to abuse, so if you abuse your machinery than the frequency of repair goes up and availability of parts/dealer has a higher incidence on your decision, if you don't abuse it than you can go with what does the best job. Now let me take shelter behind the wall


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I'll move over so there is room for you. All kidding aside it does not make much difference what brand you buy, they all have strong points and weak points. What you see as important is what counts.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

In my area NH trumps Deere on parts. They have 95% of the parts in stock on anything I have ever needed. Deere has 50% of parts in stock and Massey doesn't have anything in stock hardly. I get along great with the Deere guys, don't get along with the Massey and have started to get along with NH since I raised hell on them about my discbine and they realized it was easier to fix my equipment to hear my beaching lol!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not even close here.....you can build a tractor from scratch with the parts department at JD and most will be in stock....be difficult to find a tire tube at the NH dealer. Case is gaining ground and Massey is....well, I'm not even sure they have a parts counter. Kubota does ok.....


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Somedevildawg, is your JD dealer a mega dealer? If the dealer follows NH, JD, or any other major mfg's dictates and industry best standards, they probably would not have the parts either. The majors are concerned about dealer profitability and parts sitting on the shelf unsold is not profitable. Most say if you can not turn the part three times in one year you can not afford to stock it. I heard the local JD dealer went to 5 turns a year and then the age of the equipment was factored in.

If we followed the "best practices" we would send most of our parts back. We look at the parts situation a little differently than others do. We see we can make 1% at the bank or XX% by selling parts. Once you have the reputation of having the parts the customers will follow. We ship parts across the country daily. We even sell some to Messicks. Some customers do not even deal with the local dealer because of the reason you gave.

Now, that sounds good, but unless you have the green resources to do this you could go broke. Being in business over 60 years let us build gradually to where we are. New dealers usually do not have that luxury because of all the other resource sucking things they must do. When you see millions of dollars sitting in the parts bins you do wonder though who is smarter.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Deere is king for parts here, about 75 percent of the time Deere has what I need in stock. The NH/Massey/agco dealer has the NH parts about 25 percent of the time, and if you need anything agco plan on ordering it.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

New Hoilland tracts what they call breath for each dealership. This compares what you sell with what you stock and what you order that you do not stock. Our percentage is in the mid 90's. That means that over 90% of the time we have the part in stock.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mike10 said:


> New Hoilland tracts what they call breath for each dealership. This compares what you sell with what you stock and what you order that you do not stock. Our percentage is in the mid 90's. That means that over 90% of the time we have the part in stock.


And what about customers that go elsewhere to get their parts and you don't order them? Most of the time, when I need a part....I need a part that day. If they don't have it and I have to wait, I'm likely to explore other avenues, which would skew those numbers drastically. My NH dealer is a family owned business. They sell Mahindra NH McCormick, good people but they can't compete with the Deere dealer in Parts or service, and they aren't at the top of their game with regards to product knowledge but they sell a few tractors and I continue to do business with them...but I do so with wide open eyes.

Our Deere dealer is not a "mega dealer" although they do have about 5-6 locations across South Georgia, the parts department in our town, and it's not the largest location, is probably 100' x 80' and is two floors for much of that and it does not include the sales counters or the boxed items....ie. Kids toys, bikes, battery cars, hydraulic fluid, engine oil, net wrap, etc.....very rarely do they not have a part, if they don't one of the other stores usually does and they run trucks between them, if not it comes from mother Deere.....distribution is out of ATL which runs thursday 5:00-5:30am for "stock orders" no freight charges

I should say that I do business with every one of my dealers in our town, I literally have a product from each place so I frequent the parts counters  all of them can get the part you need overnight with a few exceptions, but it will cost a few dollars....I'm on a budget as well, budgets and parts counters sometimes don't jive.....


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

We order stock orders Monday thru Friday. Orders are received two days after order with the exception of Fridays order which comes on Tuesday.. Monday's order arrives Wednesday morning usually by 5:30AM. Orders are delivered Tuesday thru Saturday before we open. Your JD dealer also has this option I believe so if you are only getting your stock order on Thursday they are not taking advantage of an option available to them. There is a minimum dollar amount for the dealer to meet though.

What is the old saying, figures can lie and liars can figure. These figures are always subjective, but so they are for all dealers so it evens out as a guide. If we do not have the part and the customer needs the part we will do a dealer locate for the part. I can tell you this, we sell a heck of alot more parts to the other local dealers than we get from them. There is no way any one dealer can have it all, but we try our best to get the customer back into the field.

What I have heard is once the dealer network reaches the mega size, cost containment is paramount. The local JD dealer was sold to one outfit and they cut the parts inventory to the bones, The next buy out took the parts inventory even lower. I do not want to condemn all mega dealers for there are some you hear high praise for.

We run our business differently from probably anyone else in the country. We do not try and sell everything to everybody. We do not deal in high horsepower tractors or combines, but we stock parts for both. We service a fair amount of NH combines even though we have not sold a combine since 1977. We have few customers who purchase new high horsepower tractors or combines since the farm size in our area would not support such an expense. The only short line we sell is Bush Hog. We will not deal with distributors for less expensive equipment. We will not sell any other tractor brand. I cannot see a dealer taking on multiple lines, Our belief is the dealer cannot due justice to any of them.

We also received NH's highest award for their dealers in 2015, The Presidential Award. This takes in a whole multitude of standards the dealer must meet, from facilities, service, parts, training and many others including market share, so it is not like we are only selling one piece of equipment each year.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Somedevildawg, If I were in your shoes I would be a loyal JD customer. I have never posted on this forum that a person should buy NH. I have always posted to deal with dealership which will give you the best service regardless of brand. I will however correct inaccurate information.

The only thing holding NH back is their dealer network. You happen to have a sub par dealer in your area, but I can assure you there are very good NH dealers out there. NH is working hard to correct the problem but it will not happen overnight. If you have a several million to spare I am sure they would be willing to talk to you about the great opportunity to be dealer. The millions required is a big drawback.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I bought a new Holland windrower this year and every single time I go to the parts counter I'm reminded why nearly everything else I own is green. It's simple, parts and people that actually know what they are talking about. 3 new Holland dealers within an hour and only one of them is decent. Two of witch should just close the doors. I'm fortunate that Deeres distribution warehouse is in Dallas so any part I've ever needed that's not stocked I can have next day at open of business for often no charge. I know things can vary across the country but here green is king I can't foresee that ever changing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree Mike, I know from your posts that you have always remained as neutral and impartial as one could be, especially as a dealer....heck, most owners are much more defensive about their colors, whichever it may be.....
I'm always rooting for the smaller guys, trying to do business with them at all costs, I just wish more of them took a que from dealers like yourself that take CE to inform themselves with product knowledge, take pride in delivering a quality product, and take time to address the concerns of the customer.....there are a lot of people that are willing to pay for the better experience. It's the reason I have a self imposed restraining order against Walmart and why I have to stay at least 1000 ft away....(unless it's 1am and I need shot shells to go hunting at first light . ) I have a good relationship with all of my dealers, and I have every brand within 7 miles of my farm....for that, I am spoiled....for parts, I can count on Deere here.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

My nearest New Holland dealership is almost three hours away. I have one to the North and one to the South.
There used to be several more, one local and one in Billings, MT. They took all of the parts inventory from them. Unless a needed part crosses to Case IH I am S.O.L. I like the equipment but I cannot afford the downtime.
In a nutshell, between a great machine shop, the auto parts stores, the two local ag dealerships, a good hydraulic shop, and Big Valley Bearing, we can keep most anything running. It is the nature of the beast anymore I am afraid.
The local JD dealer sold out to a conglomerate. Parts selection isn't great there.
The other local dealership carries Massey, Vermeer, Case, Kubota, and a few others. The parts availability there is pretty decent. They still have to order frequently though. This area is an anomaly. Overnight orders are two days at best.
The one thing that I will say about the dealerships, both of them, is that the people are awesome. Hands down.


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

Getting back to the original question of this thread , yes I'm late to this topic but have relevant experience to share. I run both a 1840 and a NH 575 , and pick up bales with a tractor pulling a bale Barron. The Barron is sensitive to max bale length , no greater than 35 " and square shape bales always work best. The 1840 as all inlines produce nice consistent bales with min adjustments and operator skill. The 575 will produce good bales too but need agjustment skill, experience and sometimes holding your mouth right, but you eventually get it. So the only difference I have experienced is the 1840 will plug if you have big wads on the turnrows , a major major pain to dig out and unplug. The 575 is a hay eating monster, and I have put some big wads, plugs what have you through it and it just keeps punching them out. But almost all my problems come due to using big rotery rakes designed for high cap round and big sq balers. When the windrow size is right both balers preform. But with all that I would say the 1840 is the prettiest girl at the dance.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info apm!! I've settled on a 1840. Your the first I've heard plugging a 1840. I know the 1839 plugged but was hoping the 1840 wouldnt as easily. I have run some huge windrows through my 1837. I Sheared 8-10 bolts this year out of 10,000 bales but as you said huge wades of hay. So I consider that operator error.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One aspect of maneuverability that has been overlooked is transport width. The MF/Hesston inline will transport completely behind most tractors and go thru any gate your tractor will go thru. I find the inlines handle much better than sidepulls in almost every instance.

Inlines by design have less leaf shatter....especially in legumes.

Regards, Mike


----------

